# By Association



## Xhale (12/5/15)

I'm not sure I signed up to be put into this group when I started vaping.

I dont know how this makes me feel. Its a video from a combo trade show/vape meet that took place in London this past weekend. I know that isnt a crowd I fit in with, and I also know when I vape on the street etc the random individual is going to associate me with this crowd.

hmmm.
I normally dont care how people view me (its a good philosophy in life), yet this does bother me a bit. It certainly is going to hurt the case when it comes to banning vaping. I've been to a few vape meets and had to step outside a few times just to get some fresher air. Its just PG, but even in a club you cant stand next to the smoke machine for hours on end.

hmmm...and I dont have big beard or a typewriter.

thoughts guys? does anybody see themselves in this group?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/5/15)

I see myself in that group. Coz I don't care. I love clouds. Big big big clouds. And you can say whatever you want )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

I see all walks of life and age groups present. The preferences (music, clouds, etcetera) of some might not coincide with mine, but I do not mind the association at all. One of the joys of vaping for me is that it seems to be able to cross many boundaries and divides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I see myself in that group. Coz I don't care. I love clouds. Big big big clouds. And you can say whatever you want )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....Something like that  If u need a stick to hit a dog, u will find one....Something like that...Whatever u do in life, there will always be someone that will label u...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/15)

I don't know hey, every way I look at it, I'd rather be pigeon holed with that bunch than smokers.

We dont stink! I was super paroid/conscience of my breath, clothes and hands when I smoked.

With that said, I don't go round creating fog in public. I would at a convention, but not where there's normal folk. My habits are mine alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (12/5/15)

I do not own a type writer but I do have a big beard! And did I forget to mention I do Love BIG clouds. I don't walk into my local shopping center and blow clouds while waiting to pay, nor do I sit in a restaurant vaping. I walk outside. But in my car or in the street I do what I do. 

...This is more than an alternative to smoking its a hobby and more importantly a way of life with a completely new community

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (12/5/15)

Dude, have you seen a scifi or fantasty convention....vapers are completely normal and well adjusted by comparison 

And also variety is the spice of life...no two vapers are the same - except for the soft white puffs following them around all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (12/5/15)

hehe, have your knives back guys, I'm personally very ok with people doing what they feel best pleases them.
I brought this up in the context of vaping, banning, public perception and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guunie (12/5/15)

These guys are at a vape expo...so vape on I say! But public places...we should tread very lightly so as not to create any more bad publicity for our way of life

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

Guunie said:


> These guys are at a vape expo...so vape on I say! But public places...we should tread very lightly so as not to create any more bad publicity for our way of life


Ja....I've met a few non smoking guys who told me vaping is worse than smoking (because of noobs spreading bad propganda ec t ect)....Which i respond, "yeah I don't cough and I don't smell like a trashcan"....U must be right (No use to try to convince someone who's not open minded). Someone sent me a post from radio vryheid on FB - The one with vaping got 10 x more carcinogens than smoking...I vaped up a few clouds and posted a few links on their page, telling them they must get their facts right before spreading bad propaganda...bla bla bla...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (12/5/15)

Xhale said:


> I brought this up in the context of vaping, banning, public perception and so on.



@freedom said it earlier, I only allaborate on it...

If anybody forms an opinion on ANYTHING or ANYONE based on a convention, then there might be very little hope for their "perception".
If such people could only SLIGHTLY see what goes on at comiccon, they would for the rest of their lives shoot any comicbook reader on sight...

What people do at a gathering of "enthusiasts" is in no way whatsoever indicative of their everyday lives.

As long as nobody is breaking any laws, i dont care what they do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/5/15)

If Vapecon was gonna look anything like that, I'd take a sick day to be there  So much eye-candy and the vape gear looks god to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

I really hope that there will be chicks with better looking racks & chassis attending our local Vapecon.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## WillieRoux (13/5/15)

I'll go with Informative....Agree will put me into trouble with boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/5/15)

Timestamp 3:28

Dim the lights, cue the lazer show and boom let the beat drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/5/15)

WoW.......
thats all I can say


----------

